# DoorDash tips are more than earnings?



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Wow. This is good in that case. I'm new to DoorDash, but it is better than doing UberX or Lyft where I put shit ton of miles and low pay on my car.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

true but amz is way better lately


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Read the Dasher Pay Model: FAQ

https://dasherhelp.doordash.com/new-dasher-pay-model-faq
For each delivery, you will always receive at least *$1 from DoorDash* plus 100% of the customer tip. Where that sum is less than the guaranteed amount, DoorDash will provide a pay boost to make sure you receive the guaranteed amount.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Uhh lala ! ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

With earnings like that, there are most likely non-tipping customers where your Delivery earnings will include pay boost (contributions from DD).


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Pay boost yesterday = $21 in 2.7 hrs


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I had 4 deliveries where the total tips were $5 and change and delivery pay was $14. Averaged less than $1.50 from each delivery in tips.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

57 deliveries Mon - Sat, current average:
$3.46 per delivery
$4.39 tips per delivery *

Yesterday was a real good day, peeps were tipping left & right! :biggrin:

* all app based tips :coolio:


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> true but amz is way better lately


Amazon is inconsistent.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

GH tips frequently adds up to more than the hourly.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Wow. This is good in that case. I'm new to DoorDash, but it is better than doing UberX or Lyft where I put shit ton of miles and low pay on my car.
> View attachment 309713


So $91 per week is more than you made driving? I'd guess that you're either VERY part time, or were doing something wrong.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

yup i did a walmart order for DD. it was a $5.75 for the run. Two days later I got a 7 dollar tip. nope in wasn't in additon to...they changed the walmart order to 7 dollars. I got the extra difference. I wish I would of screen shot it....


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Wow. This is good in that case. I'm new to DoorDash, but it is better than doing UberX or Lyft where I put shit ton of miles and low pay on my car.
> View attachment 309713


And just think, if DD didn't use YOUR tip to make THEIR delivery minimum, you would have made $140.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> GH tips frequently adds up to more than the hourly.


Yea if your tips are lower than the base pay on GH you're doing something wrong


----------

